# Sloooow 1929-30 Elgin Cardinal Resto



## Kato (Oct 14, 2018)

I got this bike in July of 2016 or so and have been working on it on and off.......currently back on it.
I didn't get to it right away but when I did I ran into issues.....pedal welded to arm and stem stuck in the head-tube.
Those 2 things threw me a stopper - I got a replacement crank / pedal set-up from here on The CABE - had to have a bike shop get the damn stem out and decided on a different set of correct style rims - rebuilt hubs - got the rims routered to take modern tubes and tires / replaced so I could keep the originals. I've pretty much just used WD40 and various grades of steel wool on it - a little naval jelly mixed into WD40 in really nasty spots and that's about it. As I've cleaned it I've uncovered it's had a little rougher life than I'd hoped but hey......that's character / patina. Should be done in the next week or 2 as long as I can stay on it.........


----------



## stoney (Oct 14, 2018)

Very nice cleanup. Aren't you glad you got back to it. Keep us posted.


----------



## catfish (Oct 14, 2018)

Beautiful clean up !


----------



## 66TigerCat (Oct 14, 2018)

Nice job !


----------



## Kato (Nov 2, 2018)

Planning on tomorrow being the day I get it finished..........minus the chain back on it.
Then I'm going to get started on the matching blue one I just picked up..........and start trying to track down the original blue tank.


----------



## anders1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 3, 2018)

Excellent job bringing this one back!  Tedious work but oh so nice when done. Enjoy!


----------



## Tyberius (Nov 3, 2018)

Kato- awesome job! When you say “taken 2 weeks so far” are we talking like ‘a couple hours each evening’ or like ‘full time job’? I have a really nice original Dayton on its way to me and I wasn’t sure I even wanted to clean it but you’ve made me a believer in the WD40 method. The Tiger I’m working on I thought was too far gone (and still do) for your method but can’t help feeling I’m loosing good patina.


----------



## Skiptoothgrin (Nov 3, 2018)

Very pretty bike. Well done.


----------



## Kato (Nov 3, 2018)

Tyberius said:


> Kato- awesome job! When you say “taken 2 weeks so far” are we talking like ‘a couple hours each evening’ or like ‘full time job’? I have a really nice original Dayton on its way to me and I wasn’t sure I even wanted to clean it but you’ve made me a believer in the WD40 method. The Tiger I’m working on I thought was too far gone (and still do) for your method but can’t help feeling I’m loosing good patina.




Tyberius - 2 weeks on and off as I can fit it in. Going really slow wiping it down quite often is how I gauge when to stop........sort of a judgment call.
                    I often post up pics and get opinions also - there are some really good guys on here that give excellent advice !!!


----------



## Kato (Nov 30, 2018)

Almost done....................gotta make time but extra time has been hard to come by lately.


----------



## Kato (Dec 1, 2018)

Finally got back to working on the Elgin...........and I'd say I'm 95% done. Still need to clean the chain in the ultrasonic cleaner and then a couple final adjustments and need to find a couple small parts and it should be ready to roll. The grips that are on it are only temporary - I have a set of jeweled ones coming in the next couple of weeks hopefully. Trying to decide if I should have the black pins painted back around the white areas where it originally was in spots but wore / came of. If I do that I'd dirty them / patina them back up so that they would match the bike. Will add more info later but here is a before and after pic. I guess I need to get started on the matching Blue one ( minus tank but looking ) next !!


----------



## stoney (Dec 1, 2018)

Bike looks great. It looks good without the black pins but I think I would do the black pins. Maybe, whoever does the pins have them decrease the pressure on the brush here and there. That would appear the pins are worn in places maybe. Nice work.


----------



## Mike B 65 (Dec 1, 2018)

Kato said:


> I got this bike in July of 2016 or so and have been working on it on and off.......currently back on it.
> I didn't get to it right away but when I did I ran into issues.....pedal welded to arm and stem stuck in the head-tube.
> Those 2 things threw me a stopper - I got a replacement crank / pedal set-up from here on The CABE - had to have a bike shop get the damn stem out and decided on a different set of correct style rims - rebuilt hubs - got the rims routered to take modern tubes and tires / replaced so I could keep the originals. I've pretty much just used WD40 and various grades of steel wool on it - a little naval jelly mixed into WD40 in really nasty spots and that's about it. As I've cleaned it I've uncovered it's had a little rougher life than I'd hoped but hey......that's character / patina. Should be done in the next week or 2 as long as I can stay on it.........
> 
> ...



That's the kind of bikes I love! The patina looks great on them! What kind of repair stand do you use?


----------



## Kato (Dec 2, 2018)

Yep - I've grown to really appreciate them.........especially the age, patina and that they were built so well they are still here today.
The repair stand info is below. I love it - multiple functions at a great price. I did my homework and the reviews are great on this one.

https://www.amazon.com/Bikehand-Mechanic-Bicycle-Repair-Stand/dp/B00D9B7OKQ?tag=outsidepursuits-20


----------



## Kato (Dec 2, 2018)

Mike B 65 said:


> That's the kind of bikes I love! The patina looks great on them! What kind of repair stand do you use?




See above post - forgot to hit " Reply " so wasn't sure if you'd see it.
Have a Good One !!!
Kato


----------



## Mike B 65 (Dec 2, 2018)

Kato said:


> See above post - forgot to hit " Reply " so wasn't sure if you'd see it.
> Have a Good One !!!
> Kato




Thanks for the info!


----------

